# has anyone tried this sublimation ink?



## Brooke1373 (May 12, 2009)

I just ordered some inexpensive sublimation ink from superjetusa.com. Has anyone here ever tried their sublimation ink and have an opinion about it? Their sub ink is not specifically listed on their site, but I found it for sale on craigslist...


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I went on the site. I am sure the ink will be fine for printing but they do not sell any actual Dye sublimation ink. They sell Dye ink and Pigment ink. Very much different from Dye Sublimation ink. Sublimation ink actually changes from an ink to a gas and burns in. The other 2 inks do not work that way. You can still do inkjet transfers with what you got but as far as burning into hard substrates and true sublimation, it looks like you got the wrong setup. Also, the pigment ink that they sell is the way you want to go.


----------



## Brooke1373 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Cjoe, They do not list their sublimation ink on the site, but they do sell it. I found it on craigslist and the invoice I got came from superjetusa. Here is the link where I found it on craigslist... First Quality Dye Sublimation Ink Refill it's actual sublimation ink according to them... No idea why they don't list it on their site... (a little suspicious). I was hoping someone else might have some experience with it and could offer an opinion. If it doesn't work, I'm going to try to find a resource for rotech... no lectures please... I just can't see paying artainium prices for ink.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Brooke
I have not tried them but Let us no how it works out for you. Very interested in inexpensive sublimation ink. 

Cjoe 
The poster stated that the sublimation ink was not listed on their site that she found it on craigslist. If it is sublimation ink then they probably can't list it because they are afraid of Sawgrass. 

I checked the site out too and the packaging for the ink listed looked like the sublimation ink you see in China. The contact info says they are in CA though. 

Brooke let us no when you get it.

Veedub3


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Brooke, 

I loved Rotech. I started out with them. They were the last to bow down and raise thier prices due to Sawgrass.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, there are a bunch of people selling Dye ink that do not know there is any difference between Sublimation Dye and regular Dye. It's probably just a mistake on thier part. For your sake lets hope not! One surefire way I see if they know what they are talking about is to ask what type of substrates you can sublimate into. If they start talking about cotton tees, and other non 100% poly items than you know they don't really understand the Sublimation process. Also find out what transfer paper they are recommending for the ink they sold you. Sublimation transfers are half of what inkjet transfers are so that would be a clue as well.


----------



## Brooke1373 (May 12, 2009)

I do have a feeling that it is chinese ink. I'm hoping it's good at any rate... as far as the substrates, I'm pretty sure it's meant for mugs, etc..(at least I assume so based on the picture of colorful mugs posted on the listing). I've read some good reviews regarding their pigment ink, etc, so I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know if you noticed but they do not sell a transfer paper for sublimation. This would be a red flag for me. They say they carry both sublimation and heat transfer ink but yet they only sell heat transfer paper. This would lead me to believe they do not realize the differences between the two processes.


----------



## Brooke1373 (May 12, 2009)

I'll reply to this thread when it arrives. It's been paid for so all I can do now is hope that I haven't been duped. Thanks Cory and Katrina for your replies.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The other issue is what ICC profile are you going to use with this ink? Quality colors come from profiles that match the ink to a specific paper to a specific substrate. The liter price is not significantly lower then some of the quality ink out there that has professional profiles available.


----------



## Brooke1373 (May 12, 2009)

Hi, As promised, I am posting to let you know that the inks arrived and I just printed a mousepad which turned out beautifully... much better than the china inks I was using. 

I am not endorsing these inks because I've just installed them and don't know what the future will hold with them... and I have not yet used them on tiles or mugs, but they are indeed sublimation inks and icc profiles weren't necessary. I use both paintshop and photoshop to print. 

Thanks so much to all in the forum who helped me!


----------



## speedneeds (Feb 22, 2007)

Brooke1373 said:


> Hi Cjoe, They do not list their sublimation ink on the site, but they do sell it. I found it on craigslist and the invoice I got came from superjetusa. Here is the link where I found it on craigslist... First Quality Dye Sublimation Ink Refill it's actual sublimation ink according to them... No idea why they don't list it on their site... *(a little suspicious)*. I was hoping someone else might have some experience with it and could offer an opinion. If it doesn't work, I'm going to try to find a resource for rotech... no lectures please... I just can't see paying artainium prices for ink.




Google Sawgrass patents and you will understand. I think they own the patent on all small format printer (anything under 42") dye sub ink and they tend to be very protective of it. 

May also read more about it here. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t48775.html


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

You definately need to try them on a hard substrate to be sure because even my heat transfer ink makes nice mousepads. Allthough not with sublimation paper. Looks like maybe you scored big time!!!


----------



## Brooke1373 (May 12, 2009)

As we know, there are a lot of bad things that can still happen. We're all familiar with horror stories regarding ink from other countries. Only time will tell. Thanks again for you all of your help and attention to my query : )


----------



## bfgraphics (May 14, 2009)

Hello Brooke,

I tried the Craig's List post and see it is expired. Do you have any contact info for the vendor?
Best regards,

Bob


----------



## Brooke1373 (May 12, 2009)

Hi, 

The website is www.superjetusa.com

Good luck.


----------



## bfgraphics (May 14, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks Brooke! I am just getting back into sublimation, having been away from it for a couple years. It seems a lot of the old suppliers are gone and the prices have skyrocketed.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Brooke1373 said:


> As we know, there are a lot of bad things that can still happen. We're all familiar with horror stories regarding ink from other countries. Only time will tell. Thanks again for you all of your help and attention to my query : )


I use large format Epson printers and wouldn't even consider the offerings from Sawgrass. I can use alternative brand inks, some of which are probably rebranded Chinese inks, and get great colour accuracy, excellent results on hard and soft substrates and all using the standard Epson profiles. Makes you wonder doesn't it?

One thing is certain, if you impose a monopoly on a product and charge inflated prices, you prevent fair competition in the market place and retard potential expansion of an entire industry.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

CUSTOM UK said:


> I use large format Epson printers and wouldn't even consider the offerings from Sawgrass. I can use alternative brand inks, some of which are probably rebranded Chinese inks, and get great colour accuracy, excellent results on hard and soft substrates and all using the standard Epson profiles. Makes you wonder doesn't it?
> 
> One thing is certain, if you impose a monopoly on a product and charge inflated prices, you prevent fair competition in the market place and retard potential expansion of an entire industry.


I guess I look at it a bit differently. If I spend all the money to create something whether it be ink or a design I would want to protect my investment from others copying it. We would all fight to protect our intellection property. Sawgrass is doing the same. As far as cost - I have yet to see any off brand ink at a significant price difference then Sawgrass. Sure if you want to compare retail pricing there is a difference but I have always found Sawgrass to be very competitive and willing to make the pricing work.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

CUSTOM UK said:


> I use large format Epson printers and wouldn't even consider the offerings from Sawgrass. I can use alternative brand inks, some of which are probably rebranded Chinese inks, and get great colour accuracy, excellent results on hard and soft substrates and all using the standard Epson profiles. Makes you wonder doesn't it?
> 
> One thing is certain, if you impose a monopoly on a product and charge inflated prices, you prevent fair competition in the market place and retard potential expansion of an entire industry.


Custom UK,
Can you share some of those sources for ink with me? I have a wide format epson 9600 and am looking in to getting into dye sub.
Thanks.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Just 'Google' for them Len. Sawgrass has no control over the supply of inks for larger format printers. Probably something to do with the bigger players having the financial backing to be able to question the validity of their alleged 'patent' in the courts. We fortunately have laws in Europe against restrictive trade practices!


----------

